# Laptop - lcd screen vs led screen?



## SuongSuong9x (Sep 15, 2019)

what is the advantage in Laptop lcd screen - led screen?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just about every laptop available as new today has LED backlit LCD panels.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

The biggest advantages is heat dissipation and energy consumption.

As Corday pointed out.....they all come that way now.


----------

